# Anyone signup for Rapid



## SunnyDriver (Jan 23, 2015)

Has anyone signed up with Rapid? It seems good, definitely better pay. Thinking about joining but was wondering what you thought?


----------



## Jenbenzz15 (Jun 12, 2015)

Never heard of it


----------



## Duj (Aug 21, 2015)

SunnyDriver said:


> Has anyone signed up with Rapid? It seems good, definitely better pay. Thinking about joining but was wondering what you thought?


Could you post a link or something, never heard of it either ?


----------



## SunnyDriver (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got an email the Rapid app was updated. I downloaded it. This makes taking passengers a lot smoother. Plus I like the ability to change my alert sounds and control what requests types I want to take.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

SunnyDriver said:


> Just got an email the Rapid app was updated. I downloaded it. This makes taking passengers a lot smoother. Plus I like the ability to change my alert sounds and control what requests types I want to take.


Is this a people app? This sub is for non-people delivery apps.


----------



## SunnyDriver (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes it people but they do delivery as well.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

SunnyDriver said:


> Yes it people but they do delivery as well.


Have a link? 
Search yields a ton on g play


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Must be a secret its
so good


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

OP is a Rapid employee. Sweet PR attempts!


----------

